# Do I have enough for my first "Craft Fair"



## oldmacnut (Nov 6, 2012)

Decided a few months ago to make stuff to sell, pretty much made all this stuff, and stuff not pictured in just a few months.

However, I am 11 days away from my first craft fair, and I am wondering if I have enough inventory, plus how to price it.

Some stuff I am taking, like the clocks, Cedar Chest, my Walnut Shop Stool, kids toys not to sell, but as an example of what can be ordered.

I also have, well its like a cutting board but it has all the different species, finished half semi and half gloss, to help people choose the materials they might want in a custom order.

Anyway, here are some pics.

Inventory I will be taking
30 bowls
2 Cherry Clocks
4 Lamps
Truck, Trailer, Backhoe, Road Grader
2 Desktop Organisers
10 Spoons
Cedar Chest
Walnut Stool

I am sure I can pump out more stuff, input appreciated. And pricing on the bowls, well hell alot of stuff I am not sure about.

http://i.Rule #2/0DAe2.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/kbraU.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/iD1Qx.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/XSl1H.jpg
http://i.Rule #2/LCApp.jpg


----------



## healeydays (Nov 6, 2012)

Got to be honest, I haven't gone to alot of shows, but if I did and saw all your items, I would definitely stop and shop...


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 6, 2012)

You have a nice variety, it should appeal to multiple groups of people.

Having samples are a great idea, however be prepared for people to want to buy the samples and not want to wait.

I wish you luck!
Tom


----------



## davidgiul (Nov 6, 2012)

I think that you have more than enough. I don't mean to be a pissimist, but people like jewelry (cheap) and are not all that enthusiastic about wood. But if you can sell enough stuff to make the table fee and have enough left over money to buy a few chickens, you are doing all right.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like you've got a nice selection, but it all depends on the clientele... Good luck on the sale!


----------



## oldmacnut (Nov 6, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> I think that you have more than enough. I don't mean to be a pissimist, but people like jewelry (cheap) and are not all that enthusiastic about wood. But if you can sell enough stuff to make the table fee and have enough left over money to buy a few chickens, you are doing all right.



Oh man, I wish I didnt live in the burbs, I'd love to have chickens, no more giant wolf spiders in the summer....

Being my first "trade days" I thought a variety would be good, plus, I have no idea what kind of custom wood products people might want, furniture, arts and crafts.... I kind of went with the notion that if it's usuable....it's worth it ie: kitchen stuff.

Yeah, I might get a few clock orders if I am lucky, doubt anyone will want the construction toys, I am kind of banking on the bowls to cover the cost + a trip to the sawmill.


----------



## BangleGuy (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like a great variety of wooden items. I have done a lot of shows (not all wood) and it is equally important to have a good price point. Maybe $25 - $150 with an average price around $40-$60. 
A few other thoughts (and IMHO); Say hi to all potential patrons and try to stand or sit on a bar stool during the show, and smile a lot. It might be neat to have one of your segmented bowls glued up, but not turned. Then you will have a story to tell everyone who is interested in the process. People buy 'art' from the 'artist' who has a story. The story is as important as the art itself. 

Best of Luck! Eric


----------



## Patrude (Nov 7, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> Decided a few months ago to make stuff to sell, pretty much made all this stuff, and stuff not pictured in just a few months.
> 
> However, I am 11 days away from my first craft fair, and I am wondering if I have enough inventory, plus how to price it.
> 
> ...



:teethlaugh: I first need to compliment you on your fine craftsmanship. Your work is a credit to the trade, super job. You do have a very good variety and a good amount of product which should draw interest. As Duckman said, it all depends on the clientel. Lots of folks magnate to lower priced goods like jewelry. I also see lots of interest children's hats, p j's and clothes. Best thing is to go with a open mind, learn from each show. You should also look for major craft shows in your area and just go. Larger shows charge admission, but if you take a notebook and snap som pictures you'll gain priceless knowledge. See what moves, check pricing, look for types of displays. It'll be well worth the time and $. Good luck with your show


----------

